# Post pics of your modded RG7'S !!



## Wi77iam

as the title says
POST PICS OF YOUR MODDED RG7'S !!

mine will be back with me real soon (getting wired up as I am absolutely terrible with a solder iron).. I'll post some pics when I get it.

.. sorry if a similar thread has been posted already

 EDIT 23rd January 2010 ..


----------



## PeteLaramee

1998 RG7620, 1999 RG7620, 2006 RG1527...


----------



## shredfreak

7620: trem modded, scalloped, diff color









7321: neckpu removed, painted white, scalloped neck.














I'm thinking of adding a piezo to the white one actually but i'm not sure really  (I only want to do it to have something to mess around with actually lol)

EDIT:
Stripped down completely a 7321 would look like this:


----------



## RenegadeDave

Shredfreak wins.


----------



## jymellis

i really like the way the double bubinga stripes look on the head when the paint is stripped on the 7321!


----------



## paintkilz

jymellis said:


> i really like the way the double bubinga stripes look on the head when the paint is stripped on the 7321!




i believe that would be walnut..


----------



## GazPots

I take it the scallop removed the old fretboard inlays then?


Interesting as i have a 7321 being modded now but i wouldn't mind trying a scalloped board. Shame i have no idea of a shop that does it.


----------



## Mattayus




----------



## ZXIIIT

Custom Ibanez K-7
Custom Ibanez RG7321


----------



## canuck brian

It's in there with the 6's.


----------



## somn

Nice paint Canuck


----------



## TimSE

RG7420

natural tung oil finish with 707s 
Plus killswitch and dyed ebonized board


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel

Mine is in this thread, enjoy.

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...aint-rusty-cooley-mod-complete-with-pics.html


----------



## B36arin

canuck brian said:


>



Win!


----------



## Wi77iam

yo canuck brian, how did you do them green inlays?
looks great 

and TimSE, that basswood? looks great with Tung oil.


----------



## Thin_Ice_77

TimSE said:


>


I didn't know basswood could look that awesome!


----------



## TomAwesome

I really need to take updated pictures of my guitars so I can post them without myself being in the picture.






7421, not so much modded as accessorized
DiMarzio Blaze pickups
White faux binding around the body, neck, and headstock
White Gibson speed knobs
Fat Finger
Dunlop straplocks
Schaller locking tuners
Foam under the strings on the headstock

My other 7421 has more going on under the hood, but it doesn't look as different, and I don't have any pictures of it in its current state.
Bare Knuckle Nailbomb (b) and Cold Sweat (n) pickups
Dual push/pull pots (one for coil splitting and one for switching between inner/outer coils)
Telecaster barrel style switch tip
Black Gibson speed knobs
DiMarzio straplocks
Schaller locking tuners
Foam under the strings on the headstock


----------



## Andrew_B

Mattayus said:


>


 

thats real nice


----------



## TMatt142

My yellow one, an RG7620 which now is sporting this mod...






I'll sand the rest of it down, paint it white, and add the Petrucci "picasso" graphics to it, along with a zebra AN 7 and a zebra Evo..


----------



## ohio_eric

TimSE said:


> RG7420
> 
> natural tung oil finish with 707s
> Plus killswitch and dyed ebonized board



Tim,

You have exquisite taste in everything.


----------



## TimSE

ohio_eric said:


> Tim,
> 
> You have exquisite taste in everything.



 thanks muchly! 
shame i had to sell it back last summer
the guy still has it so i might try get some money together and by it back 
i do miss it alot!

TO THE OTHER GUYS - Yes tis basswood! the chances of basswood looking liek that are slim to none tho. guess igot luck with it


----------



## TMatt142

I don't know.....Here's my spare 7420 body sanded down. I think the grains in it look pretty stellar for a basswood body....






Oil it and I bet it would REALLY stand out!


----------



## Shinto

TomAwesome said:


> I really need to take updated pictures of my guitars so I can post them without myself being in the picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7421, not so much modded as accessorized
> DiMarzio Blaze pickups
> White faux binding around the body, neck, and headstock
> White Gibson speed knobs
> Fat Finger
> Dunlop straplocks
> Schaller locking tuners
> Foam under the strings on the headstock


I love the faux binding! What did you use?
And does the Fat Finger really work?


----------



## Thin_Ice_77

The chances of basswood looking shit are too high really though. My friend is building a guitar and he's giving it a natural basswood body with no finish at all... no oil or anything. There's no grain on the wood, it just looks flat and boring.


----------



## caughtinamosh

I agree Tom .

My RG7321 underwent a major mod today. My Dad and I stripped the finish and we painted it white. Unfortunately, the filler reacted with the paint, and caused it to go soft. D'OH!!! After the refinish is complete, we will wire up my BK Miracle Man and Cold Sweat, install the Hipshot bridge, locking tuners and new ebony pickup rings. A few months later and it's going to get a new baritone conversion neck, and then an Australian Ash body . So yes, I'm slowly phasing out the guitar with higher quality parts . Is it still the same guitar?


----------



## reptillion

Why dont you assemble the new body and neck separately, so you have 2 guitars?


----------



## TomAwesome

Shinto said:


> I love the faux binding! What did you use?
> And does the Fat Finger really work?



Thanks! I like it, too. It's just pinstripe tape from Auto Zone. I find the Fat Finger works for me. It changes how the guitar resonates in a way that I like. It's subtle, but it's there, and I also like how it looks on an Ibanez headstock. I've had it for several years, but I've yet to get around to buying another one for some reason.


----------



## piccoblade

RG7620 - Swirl and inlays by ET Guitars.
Green dimarzio blazes and knobs.


----------



## Shawn

I've had this guitar since 1998 and it has never let me down. My F97 Arctic White 7620~


----------



## caughtinamosh

Aw man, that ET custom is STUNNING!!! Ernie is doing the work I mentioned above for me right now. I'm so stoked for the whole project. 



reptillion said:


> Why dont you assemble the new body and neck separately, so you have 2 guitars?



I will, eventually, but I can't buy everything at once (I can't afford to) so I'm mixing and matching until I'm completely finished. I'm still somewhat unsure what I should do with the original RG7321 though, as it needs new pickups.


----------



## Shinto

Shawn said:


> I've had this guitar since 1998 and it has never let me down. My F97 Arctic White 7620~


Whoa... are you by any means Buckethead?


----------



## TomAwesome

Shawn said:


> I've had this guitar since 1998 and it has never let me down. My F97 Arctic White 7620~



And it's still mighty purdy.


----------



## Rick

I have some pics of mine somewhere, I'll have to look for them.


----------



## romper_stomper

My old RG7321 topped and blazed


----------



## SnowfaLL

ahh.. Heres my old RG7620.. Paintjob that my dad and I did, it turned out pretty awesome but I sold it when I put a downpayment on the Chris Woods 7 (which still isnt finished haha)










And heres my first 7 string, RG7421. I actually wish I still had it, it was so baller.


----------



## romper_stomper

Nick that 421 and the 620 looks awsome!!!!


----------



## Mattmc74

Here's my RG7421. Only mods that were done were the green DiMarzio Blaze's, green DiMarzio knobs that go to 11, Jim Dunlop strap locks, and the Sobe lizard sticker.


----------



## 7deadlysins666

romper_stomper said:


> My old RG7321 topped and blazed



What did you use to Stain/finish this. Im thinking about buying an 7420 to do this to (but not black). Im sure its probably just regular stain, im curious on what top coat you used. It looks like Tung Oil, but I thought you couldn't use tung oil with stains?


----------



## GazPots

He actually stuck a new top on the guitar. Think its a veneer but i may be wrong.


----------



## 7deadlysins666

GazPots said:


> He actually stuck a new top on the guitar. Think its a veneer but i may be wrong.



I know that already....Im thinking about doing the same thing, just differnent Veneer type (probably bubinga) and different color. Im most wanting to know what Top coat was used, I can just get the acrylic stain from StewMac.


----------



## Shinto

romper_stomper said:


> My old RG7321 topped and blazed


Whoa, I remember seeing something like this on ebay...


----------



## a7stringkilla

WORD!!!!!


----------



## Ketzer

At one point, this was a 2000 RG7420.

The following mods have been done to it.

- Neck has been sanded down and tung-oiled.
- Original trem studs drilled out, Lo-Pro locking studs installed.
- Trem route altered.
- Cosmo Lo-Pro installed, high-tension springs.
- Neck pickup removed, spot filled with a large brass block.
- Bridge pickup replaced with a Duncan Blackout Neck.
- Gray mirror pickguard installed, only cut for a volume knob, in the tone position.
- Tone control is a trimmer pot in the electronics cavity, I'd have to open the back to adjust it (if I wanted to). 

It can't be called a 7420 anymore, it's more of a 7620 now, 'cause of the trem.

My 7620 is stock. sorry


----------



## Wi77iam

nice guitar ketzer, but I demand some sunlight + full guitar pics


----------



## CatPancakes




----------



## Daemoniac

^ That is fantastic  Im also really digging the white RG, that thing was stunning too


----------



## Joel

Who is it on here that did the RG550DY mod to a 7620?


----------



## TheSixthWheel

Ibanez RG7421 - Natural finish and Seymour Duncan SH-8 Invaders.


























This was fun, I should do it again.


----------



## ballr4lyf

Here's a question for you ibby guys out there. The old ibby 6-er I had was one of the cheaper models, but it still had the nice tall frets. Do the old ibbys, the 74xx and 76xx models, have those same frets? I always enjoyed playing with the taller frets.


----------



## Snorelax

TMatt142 said:


>


My favorite, but those wears marks are kinda gnarly around the toggle. What did you paint it with?


----------



## Dusty201087

TomAwesome said:


> 7421, not so much modded as accessorized
> DiMarzio Blaze pickups
> White faux binding around the body, neck, and headstock
> White Gibson speed knobs
> Fat Finger
> Dunlop straplocks
> Schaller locking tuners
> Foam under the strings on the headstock



Woah, I love the faux binding! Where would I go about getting some of that stuff? TBH I've never even heard of it. Is it just like a sticker of some sort?  Could it be applied to a neck/headstock as well as a body?


----------



## s_k_mullins

Ketzer said:


>


 
I fuckin love this RG... The color scheme works really well together.. and its very "Dino-ish"


----------



## BurialWithin

PeteLaramee said:


> 2006 RG1527...


 
wow is that basswood??? that's beautiful


----------



## TomAwesome

Dusty201087 said:


> Woah, I love the faux binding! Where would I go about getting some of that stuff? TBH I've never even heard of it. Is it just like a sticker of some sort?  Could it be applied to a neck/headstock as well as a body?



Go to Auto Zone or some similar place and look for automotive pinstripe tape. You can use it anywhere it will stick. I have it on the body, neck, and headstock.


----------



## backyardburial

Ketzer, I have done much the same to my 7420 ( in terms of PG) but I left neck cavity empty. Does putting in a block affect the sound much? JUst wondering if you tried both options before deciding on filling it, cheers.


----------



## Ketzer

Gives it a bit more heft, that's for sure. In turn, I get a bit more sustain, and the body seems more resonant, but that may again be a result of the added weight.


----------



## 7deadlysins666

Mine and the parts are being shipped to me to complete the mods:





Oh yes....it Will be mine....and its supposed to all be here the 3rd.


----------



## Rick

Awesome.


----------



## Wi77iam

Finally, got mine done (a month or two back) edit: i'll get a newer pic up when my sperzels come in and when i get some strings 

any of you guys got any new ones? 

*bump for my awesome thread hehehe


----------



## caughtinamosh

I'll have one before too long. It's nothing exciting, but modded nonetheless. 

I'm basically fucking around with my RG7321 as much as possible before I can has the greatness of my ET RG7.


----------



## 7deadlysins666

and





The 7420 is done...for now. If painting goes REALLY well on the RG7321, the 7420 may get painted soon.


----------



## solarian

Nothing too crazy, just a tung oil refinish. I also went with a three way switch and push pull pots recently. Wo0!


----------



## Jazzedout

This is my swirled RG7620 with Blaze Custom/Blaze Neck pickups.


----------



## johnmac99

RG7421 with Dimarzio Blaze pickups, Bourne 500K pots and 3 way switch.


----------



## Wi77iam

WOW! 
That swirl is.. weird, I like it


----------



## Wi77iam

Well, last time I posted a pic of mine, it had no strings, and shit tuners.
Now I have strings  and sperzels


----------



## BurialWithin

Dude wow....that's so killer


----------



## Sean Babiniec




----------



## liamh

There's some serious guitar porn going on in this thread.


----------



## audibleE

Sean Babiniec said:


>



This looks fantastic! Great job! Gotta love a natural stain. Big fan... big fan.


----------



## guitarplayerone

I have to wait until i put the piezos in my j custom to add to this thread :-(

different pickups and switch cap don't count. Also plan to OFR arm mod


----------



## george galatis

johnmac99 said:


> RG7421 with Dimarzio Blaze pickups, Bourne 500K pots and 3 way switch.





unique!


----------



## guitarplayerone

johnmac99 said:


>



very Ron Jarzombek! I like


----------



## Wi77iam

bump yo. I've seen a couple been done in the recent past, post them here!
Yes you, CooleyJr. (and tmatt142 and others.)


----------



## Customisbetter

edited as the hoster of the last link was mean.


----------



## Wretched

That's it! I've seen enough guitar porn in this website over the last 3 months to last me a lifetime...

Off to eBay to get me some shitter guitars as projects.


----------



## daybean




----------



## liamh

Ooohh...


----------



## Customisbetter

^^IS that an XL neck?


----------



## Ippon

^^^ I'd dye it TransBlack!


----------



## CooleyJr




----------



## cyril v

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/97744-rg-7620-refinish.html

I forgot to add mine to this thread, lol 

I'm pretty sure I'm going to redo mine again someday or just buy a new body and have a go at that.


----------



## TMatt142

Cyril...dude, I love how your RG looks....That is sweet!!! 

BTW...Clear coat going down on mine Thursday.....


----------



## bloodrunk666

<a href="RG7420 :: 11012010245.jpg picture by risingforce666 - Photobucket" target="_blank"><img src="http://i956.photobucket.com/albums/ae47/risingforce666/RG7420/11012010245.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="RG7420 :: 11012010248.jpg picture by risingforce666 - Photobucket" target="_blank"><img src="http://i956.photobucket.com/albums/ae47/risingforce666/RG7420/11012010248.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="RG7420 :: 11012010250.jpg picture by risingforce666 - Photobucket" target="_blank"><img src="http://i956.photobucket.com/albums/ae47/risingforce666/RG7420/11012010250.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="RG7420 :: 11012010254.jpg picture by risingforce666 - Photobucket" target="_blank"><img src="http://i956.photobucket.com/albums/ae47/risingforce666/RG7420/11012010254.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="RG7420 :: 11012010255.jpg picture by risingforce666 - Photobucket" target="_blank"><img src="http://i956.photobucket.com/albums/ae47/risingforce666/RG7420/11012010255.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="RG7420 :: rg7420front2.jpg picture by risingforce666 - Photobucket" target="_blank"><img src="http://i956.photobucket.com/albums/ae47/risingforce666/RG7420/rg7420front2.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="RG7420 :: rg7420front1.jpg picture by risingforce666 - Photobucket" target="_blank"><img src="http://i956.photobucket.com/albums/ae47/risingforce666/RG7420/rg7420front1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

Heres my 7420.


----------



## CooleyJr

bloodrunk666 said:


> Heres my 7420.



Fixed. 

Just a tip man. When embedding images with photobucket, tinypic etc.. use the code for forums. Not the html embed code. 

Welcome to the forum BTW.


----------



## bloodrunk666

Hey, thanks for the tip Cooley. This was the first time id really done any major work on a guitar lol, i think all in all it turned out ok. I still havnt had a chance to play it yet as im still waiting on strings..... Im really itchin to test it out lol.


----------



## noob_pwn

unfortunately i had to let this one go about 6 months ago and i totally miss her to death.





its an ibanez RG7420.
GMC swirl by ET guitars.
OFR with brass block.
BKP painkiller/coldsweat pickups
dunlop flushmount straploks
green dimarzio knobs that go to 11
CTS 500K pots
treble bleed on volume
3 way switch with center position coil splits
green switch tip (lol)


----------



## Prydogga

Damn I'd hate to have to get rid of that, that thing looks great!


----------



## virus5150

how the hell do i do the swirl paint job, it look so awsome


----------



## willybman

Let me google that for you

tada


----------



## virus5150

i feel slightly stupid now asking that question. but that was fucking awsome.


----------



## m3ta1head

as requested


----------



## Haunted

Blood splatter looks killer man!


----------



## maniac mikej




----------



## Wi77iam




----------



## Korngod

RG7321 Blood Line


----------



## Wi77iam

Needs red dots 
replace them with bloodwood dowels  or if you're lazy just get some red dot stickers  http://cgi.ebay.com/Custom-Dots-5-1...emQQptZGuitar_Accessories?hash=item1c0d86f0e9


----------



## Korngod

Wi77iam said:


> Needs red dots
> replace them with bloodwood dowels  or if you're lazy just get some red dot stickers  Custom Dots 5/16"(AR) Fret Markers Inlay Sticker Guitar - eBay (item 120486031593 end time Jan-25-10 23:00:30 PST)



yea, thats next, and i plan on re-doing the striping on the neck to cover the entire white binding.


----------



## wannabguitarist

m3ta1head said:


>



God that's awesome. Reminds me of an 80's Jackson or something


----------



## Troegenator

shredfreak said:


>



Fucking Gorgeous! I love natural bodied guitars, i hate paint on guitars...let that wood breath!!



TimSE said:


>



Gorgeous!



Shawn said:


>



God damn thats sexy i love all white guitars! Very nice job (this is assuming you did it yourself.



romper_stomper said:


>



Thats really badass!



ballr4lyf said:


> Do the old ibbys, the 74xx and 76xx models, have those same frets? I always enjoyed playing with the taller frets.



Yes, they do. They all had the extra jumbo or medium jumbo frets. And i totally agree, the taller and wider the frets are, the better, imo. Tall and wide frets combined with low action allow you to only need a light touch to fret a note. It just makes playing alot easier, imo.



Sean Babiniec said:


>



I fucking love that guitar man, i really dig that finish. Some might call it ugly, but i think its beautiful!



liamh said:


> There's some serious guitar porn going on in this thread.



Indeed. This thread has inspired me to mod some of my guitars. I've already stripped the paint from the bodies and headstocks and tung oiled them of all my guitars (except for my S520EX), because i hate paint on guitars.



daybean said:


>



Yes another natural finished RG7 thats sexy as all fuck!



Korngod said:


> RG7321 Blood Line



Damn thats nice, thats my favorite color combination ever, black and red. You did a great job on that thing man!


As you guys can tell, i certainly have a thing for guitars without paint on the bodies and headstocks. I like to let the wood breath, and it also helps the guitars resonate better.

Anyway, i'll have to snap some pics of my modded ESP Stef B7 with the paint stripped on the body and headstock with a tung oil finish, its beautiful!


----------



## splinter8451

This thread pretty much convinced me I NEED to naturalize my 7321 this summer, and if it ends up with no grain shit basswood then Ill order a cheap veneer and attempt to put it on 

Here it is now... gold hardware and planet sticker inlays


----------



## MikeH

That's actually pretty classy. Really digging the 12th fret inlay....or sticker. 

Probably gonna save up for a 7321 and mod that, or mod my 7420 and use it as back up.


----------



## HamBungler

That actually reminds me of Devy's Infinity Telecaster. And with that, I say you should turn your RG into a 7 string version of Devy's Infinity Tele


----------



## splinter8451

Ibz_rg said:


> That's actually pretty classy. Really digging the 12th fret inlay....or sticker.
> 
> Probably gonna save up for a 7321 and mod that, or mod my 7420 and use it as back up.



Thanks man  I am glad people do not think it looks cheesy or somethin . I think the stickers were definitely worth the 7 bucks, they have lasted for a few months now with no problems. 




HamBungler said:


> That actually reminds me of Devy's Infinity Telecaster. And with that, I say you should turn your RG into a 7 string version of Devy's Infinity Tele



While I am a big Devin fan, and am listening to Addicted! right now actually, I am not a big tele fan. I actually thought last night about maybe ATTEMPTING to do the RGD bevels on this if I ever sand it down. Im not sure if the bevels would look cool on a natural body though


----------



## Wi77iam

My 2nd attempt.. 
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/107628-rg7-2nd.html


----------



## vampiregenocide

Don't think I've posted this here, my modded 7321 with gold hardware, Sperzel trim lok tuners, custom scratchplate and Bareknuckle Painkiller in the bridge.


----------



## mattofvengeance

Here's my newest baby. Once I find a fixed bridge Ibby 7 to use in this one's stead, I'll repaint the headstock to match the body.


----------



## shadowlife

noob_pwn said:


> unfortunately i had to let this one go about 6 months ago and i totally miss her to death.



That might be my favorite swirl ever- you must've been sobbing when you had to let that one go...


----------



## Ionei

This thread is the devil.

Some beautiful guitars in here.

Makes me want to customize my rg when i get home.


----------



## caskettheclown

i feel like a cat, i love this thread


----------



## vampiregenocide

mattofvengeance said:


> Here's my newest baby. Once I find a fixed bridge Ibby 7 to use in this one's stead, I'll repaint the headstock to match the body.



Is that yellow or green? My brain can't quite decide.


----------



## Wi77iam

DY mate.. Desert Yellow.


----------



## sparky51077

here's mine


----------



## Customisbetter

^F'n A thats a sexy guitar!


----------



## yetti

sparky51077 said:


> here's mine


 
That is sexy. 

Who made the body?


----------



## sparky51077

yetti said:


> That is sexy.
> 
> Who made the body?



I made it my self about two years ago, here is the build thread I did for it.
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...-modd-56k-get-a-cup-of-coffee.html#post340806


----------



## HumanFuseBen

oh damn dude, that RGA looks great!!!!! this is EXACTLY what Ibanez should have made... wow!


----------



## Wi77iam

HumanFuseBen said:


> oh damn dude, that RGA looks great!!!!! this is EXACTLY what Ibanez should have made... wow!



I demand pics of your sexy mahogany RG7.


----------



## Benzesp

Mah body (Bryan Cameron darksidecustomguitars.com), Viper green paint from my uncle's paint shop.


----------



## Prydogga




----------



## HumanFuseBen

Ask and ye shall receive! 

















Also, this: (the RG7421 that i recently swirled!)


----------



## missingastring

Ben, you have two of the nicest damn Ibby's I've ever seen. I love that swirl!


----------



## HumanFuseBen

Hahaha, thanks very much, man! I'm very proud of my little family of guitars. i have a 6 string RG470 that will soon be swirled, too. yay! Thanks again!


----------



## Vision

RG7621-PWH  - Finished with it about 10 minutes ago.

Both pickups are Dimarzio Blaze's.


----------



## Prydogga

^  Loving the UVPWH style!


----------



## Wi77iam

I like it too  Give it some cheap pyramid inlay stickers 

thank my thread plz


----------



## 8string

HumanFuseBen said:


> Ask and ye shall receive!



this is the first swirl I've actually liked, and I also like the Masterpieces of erotic photography in the back there


----------



## Vision

Wi77iam said:


> I like it too  Give it some cheap pyramid inlay stickers
> 
> thank my thread plz



Thanked... and thanks


----------



## HumanFuseBen

8string said:


> this is the first swirl I've actually liked, and I also like the Masterpieces of erotic photography in the back there



hahahaha thanks a lot! i noticed i got that book in the pic after i posted it, wondered if anyone would notice! hahaha


----------



## Wi77iam




----------



## TMatt142

I've got more pics...Just have to resize them first......This guitar made another appearance in here some time ago, disguised in CAT yellow paint. The headstock has also been veneered.....


----------



## Spondus

Here's mine


----------



## vampiregenocide

Those glow in the dark inlays?


----------



## HeartCollector

Spondus said:


> Here's mine



those are so fucking sex


----------



## Spondus

vampiregenocide said:


> Those glow in the dark inlays?



Wish they were! at the mo they're just painted over the originals. Do intend to replace them properly whenever it needs a refret or if i can be bothered after my uni exams in the summer


----------



## dantel666

This thread makes me wanna buy a junk guitar just to customize it.


----------



## Universe74

Spondus said:


> Here's mine





Nice! Now there is the pair I'm going for. I have the agile already and now saving for an RG7. Sweet.


----------



## ittoa666

These are some tasty pr0ns. I like.


----------



## Sebastian

Now that's a great Yellow !


----------



## beerybobb




----------



## HeartCollector

beerybobb said:


>


I want that shit. What are the stats


----------



## glassmoon0fo

dear god i actully like that ^ sweet action dude


----------



## schecter007

Mine thus far by Aysakh, gotta finish the camo. cant wait until its done!


----------



## Joe Harvatt

romper_stomper said:


> My old RG7321 topped and blazed



Wow.


----------



## glassmoon0fo

just got this on thursday, dropped in a blaze custom and blaze neck, and did new knobs and binding. love it!












i have no idea what the color is, but i like it. got kinda a radioactive biohazard glow to it


----------



## Zugster

This is the only mod I've done on this 7621. But it's the most important.


----------



## Prydogga

That 7321 looks abnormally good for some reason.


----------



## Zugster

Prydogga said:


> That 7321 looks abnormally good for some reason.


 
Also, it's a 7621


----------



## InCasinoOut

TMatt142 said:


> I've got more pics...Just have to resize them first......This guitar made another appearance in here some time ago, disguised in CAT yellow paint. The headstock has also been veneered.....



niiiiiiiiice dude. that looks incredibly classy.


----------



## guitarplayerone

huh i haven't posted pix here yet?

j custom with piezos and creme Blaze Neck/Blaze Custom. old pic (pre-piezo) but looks essentially the same at the moment.

might be getting a strat- knob, CST style control layout... not sure yet.the other option is that i will be MIDI-switching the piezo function. i can do either... just debating atm.











i suppose it might get a liquifire in the neck soon, seeing as i've started to play some really tight amps and i need some extra fluid compression for leads... the blaze neck is just a tad too bit percussive with engls, etc, for my taste. that or i can go back to practicing scales for three to four hours a day...


----------



## vhmetalx

this thread makes me want to do naughty things to my sc-207 (basically ESPs equivalent to the rg7321 to you ibanez men that dont know what esp is.. hehehe, i kid.)
either that or now i wanna buy an rg7321 just to mod the poop out of it.


----------



## glassmoon0fo

guitarplayerone said:


>


 
you wouldnt mind if i keep a small picture of this guitar in my wallet, would you?


----------



## hembryguitars

Here are a couple of builds that started out as RG7321s


----------



## Prydogga

Zugster said:


> Also, it's a 7621



That would be why, haha


----------



## 7deadlysins666

Bump.... this thread should be stickied....and it needs MOAR pics too.


----------



## progressive_pilipinas

i so want to skin the hell out of my damien 7!


----------



## Shenaniganizer

beerybobb said:


>



Ragnarok Online?


----------



## xwmucradiox

HumanFuseBen said:


> Ask and ye shall receive!



Beautiful! Reminds me of this 7620 I have:


----------



## espman




----------



## cyril v

...just dropping this off.


----------



## simonXsludge

cyril v said:


> ...just dropping this off.



dude, you just RGD'd that thing??? looks amazing, that's for sure. big ups for that. from the day i got my RGD on i wondered how it would look like as a natural, haha.


----------



## cyril v

dammit, i just realized i forgot to add the holes for the strap. which also reminds me that i need to go buy another strap and the mounts. 



shitsøn;1928655 said:


> dude, you just RGD'd that thing??? looks amazing, that's for sure. big ups for that. from the day i got my RGD on i wondered how it would look like as a natural, haha.



The body is made by Courtney, it's a model she made that is called 'Solo Artist RDX', it's seems to be kinda like the RGD, but not quite if you compare the two. It's African Mahogany w/an oil stain; a 7620 neck and some Ernie Ball-JP knobs.


----------



## MacTown09

This thread is stupid


----------



## Soubi7string

man I feel like my guitar modding is shit now ._.'


----------



## eventhetrees

This thread just makes me wanna customize all my guitars right now. 

I do have a lot of ideas for my 72 deluxe tele...love the neck, hate the pick ups...body can be made interesting...


----------



## Wi77iam

Coolest RG7 I've seen 
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...1-ngd-the-saddest-rg7421-youve-ever-seen.html




Killer flame maple neck


----------



## Customisbetter

EDIT HOLY SHIT I DIDN'T EVEN SEE THE ABOVE POST


----------



## blister7321

hembryguitars said:


> Here are a couple of* builds that started out as RG7321s*


 

like hell they did


----------



## maniac mikej

the necks are from 7321's dude, he just made new bodies and carved the bejesus out of them


----------



## LamaSabachthani

TimSE said:


> RG7420
> 
> natural tung oil finish with 707s
> Plus killswitch and dyed ebonized board



If you don't mind me asking TimSE, is this just a plain sanding job through the factory finish with a tung oil treatment? I have wanted to do this to my 7 for ages but haven't quite yet felt confident enough in guitar DIY to do so.

...by the way,


----------



## LamaSabachthani

cyril v said:


> ...just dropping this off.



Good God, this looks so beautiful that I will now genuinely consider getting an RGD and shamelessly ripping you off with a finish like that. Is that just a sanding job and oil treatment?


----------



## LamaSabachthani

daybean said:


>



Is that a neck off of a 1077XL?


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan

rgd is made of basswood...will never looks that great.


----------



## Empryrean

I can actually post in this thread now


----------



## Semi-pro

The (BKP Warpig) Burnt Chrome covers are actually quite shiny, it's just the pickguar outshining them in the natural light


----------



## LamaSabachthani

MaKo´s Tethan;2017757 said:


> rgd is made of basswood...will never looks that great.



Yeah I just realized I missed his response where the guy who owns that said it was a custom made body...

booooo 

Also, just noticed that the neck (appears to be) one off of an RG... how terribly amateur of me. Here's to being a massive tit! That is a beautiful guitar though... I am a hideous shade of green with envy.


----------



## Wi77iam

MaKo´s Tethan;2017757 said:


> rgd is made of basswood...will never looks that great.



TimSE's RG7 just quoted in one of the above posts, is made of basswood, that was just a standard RG7 basswood body sanded back and tung oiled.
Tell me that doesn't look good.


----------



## kingpinMS3

got this email from courtney(2018 customs) this weekend 


> [FONT=&quot]I've got a customer in front of you, but I'll be finishing that up this
> week. I've got your body blank ready to go.
> [/FONT] Just for sanity could you confirm the following specs please.
> 
> Specs:
> 
> - RG7621
> - African mahogany
> - 1 pickup rout at bridge
> - 1 volume hole
> - Body will be sanded only, no finish
> - Customer is sending bridge (arrived)
> - Ferrules will be provided by me
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Courtney
> [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]


----------



## RXTN

Have i already posted this?


----------



## asher

Another RG7 sanded down. I found a sweet maple veneer under there though, then tung oiled. Fretboard ebonized. DiMarzio Blaze Neck and Evo bridge, tapped on both and phasing on the neck.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Pleeeeeeaaaaase don't be hatin'...


----------



## Customisbetter




----------



## QuambaFu

2018 Maple/Mahogany Body with a Wizard II neck. Dimarzio Crunchlab and Liquifire. Sperzel locking tuners.


----------



## Despised_0515

WHERE DID YOU GET THAT BODY MADE?!


----------



## djpharoah

QuambaFu said:


> *2018 Maple/Mahogany Body* with a Wizard II neck. Dimarzio Crunchlab and Liquifire. Sperzel locking tuners.





VicerExciser said:


> WHERE DID YOU GET THAT BODY MADE?!


Read my friend, read.


----------



## HumanFuseBen

yum, very nice!


----------



## LamaSabachthani

QuambaFu said:


> 2018 Maple/Mahogany Body with a Wizard II neck. Dimarzio Crunchlab and Liquifire. Sperzel locking tuners.



Custom body and binding?


----------



## cyril v

QuambaFu, that turned out excellent man! congrats and thanks again for the heads up as well. 



LamaSabachthani said:


> Custom body and binding?



I'm pretty sure thats an rg7321 neck.


----------



## Invader

That's the thickest maple top I've seen, holy smokes. Awesome looking guitar!


----------



## Konfyouzd

guitarplayerone said:


> huh i haven't posted pix here yet?
> 
> j custom with piezos and creme Blaze Neck/Blaze Custom. old pic (pre-piezo) but looks essentially the same at the moment.
> 
> might be getting a strat- knob, CST style control layout... not sure yet.the other option is that i will be MIDI-switching the piezo function. i can do either... just debating atm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i suppose it might get a liquifire in the neck soon, seeing as i've started to play some really tight amps and i need some extra fluid compression for leads... the blaze neck is just a tad too bit percussive with engls, etc, for my taste. that or i can go back to practicing scales for three to four hours a day...


----------



## jcbakz

1527 body modded to look like an rga


----------



## HumanFuseBen

whooooa dude, nice! where did you get that rga body made? i assume the other parts are from an rg1527?


----------



## cyril v

excellent looking guitar there, jcbakz! an rga 7 w/sculpted lower horn. 

what are the specs on that beast?!


----------



## jcbakz

actually its a 1527 body I modded it up with a help of my friend a luthier. sanded the edges to look like an rga and also at the back of the lower horn and placed a thin layer of grainy wood on the top  well, the pickups are BKP MM's  I do not have money to buy a new body and I was always whore-ing for Chris broderick's rga hahaha


----------



## auxioluck

Here's a thread I made awhile back after a new pickguard on my old UV and pics further down of my modded 7321, followed by another thread I made after modding my 7421XL with BKP's and a killswitch. I've since sold the UV, but still have the 7321 and 7421XL.

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...d-npgd-nfbdd-10-pics-56k-loves-elephants.html

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/91906-ngmd-new-guitar-mod-day.html


----------



## jcbakz

updated!


----------



## JeffFromMtl

Finally finished this weekend!

From this, a shitty, stickered RG7421 I got with the hard case for only $180:






To this:

Stripped,"distressed", BKP MM's, 1 meg tone/vol pots, 3-way Telecaster switch, new input jack.


----------



## Randy

Bass. Ad.


----------



## leandroab

A Type O Negative custom 7321...


----------



## AliceAxe

I love the way that necks looks with the green frets!


----------



## AliceAxe

Konfyouzd said:


> http://img121.imageshack.us/i/1000315k.jpg/
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> http://img35.imageshack.us/i/1000265d.jpg/
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pleeeeeeaaaaase don't be hatin'...


 
that looks pretty cool, how did you create this finish?


----------



## Konfyouzd

cyril v said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/97744-rg-7620-refinish.html
> 
> I forgot to add mine to this thread, lol
> 
> I'm pretty sure I'm going to redo mine again someday or just buy a new body and have a go at that.


 
Man I fuckin' love this thing.


----------



## ZeroS1gnol

leandroab said:


> A Type O Negative custom 7321...



Tape on the frets? Is this a joke or are you insane ? Please enlighten me.

I dont mean to be a troll, Im just baffled.


----------



## Randy

Why insane? I've played with tape on my fret_spacing_s and it didn't cause me to erupt into a bloody diarrhea-ed inferno.


----------



## Customisbetter

Dude one of my strats had matching tape on the fretboard and it looked AWESOME.


----------



## ZeroS1gnol

Randy said:


> Why insane? I've played with tape on my fret_spacing_s and it didn't cause me to erupt into a bloody diarrhea-ed inferno.



Yes, fretspacings.

To each his own with looks and all, but I just can't imagine tape helps string bending. Dont you rip it all up?


----------



## Prydogga

The thread of the tape travels in the direction you bend, and you can see Leandro hasn't had any tearing on his tape.


----------



## Konfyouzd

AliceAxe said:


> that looks pretty cool, how did you create this finish?


 
When I sanded it down I didn't quite make it through all the sand sealer... When I took a heat gun to it this is what happened... 



ZeroS1gnol said:


> Yes, fretspacings.
> 
> To each his own with looks and all, but I just can't imagine tape helps string bending. Dont you rip it all up?


 
If your frets are tall enough it shouldn't even touch, no?


----------



## Louis Cypher

Konfyouzd said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Loving your work dude


----------



## Konfyouzd

Louis Cypher said:


> Loving your work dude


 
Thanks, man. I didn't swirl that last one, though. That's a Nate Perle job.

And it's kinda funny how many ppl here like that burnt up 7321. I put it up on other forums and they told me I ruined it. 

Wouldn't wanna fuck up the resale value on an RG7321.


----------



## Louis Cypher

Konfyouzd said:


> Thanks, man. I didn't swirl that last one, though. That's a Nate Perle job.
> 
> And it's kinda funny how many ppl here like that burnt up 7321. I put it up on other forums and they told me I ruined it.
> 
> Wouldn't wanna fuck up the resale value on an RG7321.



I love the burnt fcuked up look, I got a RG Voyager/Parts 6 string that I burnt up over the hob when I got it, and I love it!  FUBAR'd guitar's is where its at! 

Can't fcuk up that resale value for the fools on evilBay! LOL!!


----------



## Konfyouzd

I freakin love that guitar. I wasn't really a fan of the finish at first but I definitely started to love it after I played it some more. And it sounds really really good actually. I was worried at first that the burning might have adverse effects on the tone, but nope... I'll see if I can find a pic of the back of it.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Some think it looks like burnt flesh... Others say it looks like a cheetah... I was just going for burnt in general... Scorched cheetah, perhaps??? 




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Louis Cypher

Konfyouzd said:


> Some think it looks like burnt flesh... Others say it looks like a cheetah... I was just going for burnt in general... Scorched cheetah, perhaps???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Scorched Cheetah!! LOL!! Dude you need to get on to Ibanez see if they will option that as a finish in time for Winter Namm!! haha!!! 

thanks for the extra pic man, def loving that look. On mine I did carefully melt the pup covers a little as well so they fit in as well. Was pretty funny roasting the body over the hob like a huge guitar shaped marshmallow! LOL!


----------



## Konfyouzd

Louis Cypher said:


> Scorched Cheetah!! LOL!! Dude you need to get on to Ibanez see if they will option that as a finish in time for Winter Namm!! haha!!!
> 
> thanks for the extra pic man, def loving that look. On mine I did carefully melt the pup covers a little as well so they fit in as well. Was pretty funny roasting the body over the hob like a huge guitar shaped marshmallow! LOL!


 
Did you already post pics of yours? I wanna see the melted pups. I was too scared to try that.


----------



## Louis Cypher

Konfyouzd said:


> Did you already post pics of yours? I wanna see the melted pups. I was too scared to try that.



No friad not, will sort em out tonight as got my belated NGD for my seven string to add so keep eye out later on chap. 

Did the pups very gently with a blow torch, was easier than over the gas rings! they aren;t melted to look like dribbly candles but they are melted enough to look sweet, I think anyways


----------



## Konfyouzd

Louis Cypher said:


> No friad not, will sort em out tonight as got my belated NGD for my seven string to add so keep eye out later on chap.
> 
> Did the pups very gently with a blow torch, was easier than over the gas rings! they aren;t melted to look like dribbly candles but they are melted enough to look sweet, I think anyways


 
That's a pretty cool idea. If I had a steadier hand I might try something like that


----------



## Louis Cypher

Gotta say few years ago I did get over excited the first time I burnt a guitar and basically set fire to a perfectly nice cream Iceman I had! totally ruined the pups and spent ages sanding parts of the thing down where the lacquer had all bubbled up! Stank as well! Total twat! 

Do love them burnt though, kinda glad not that many people like them like that, makes your Scorched Cheetah(TM PatPend) bit more unique. 

Just that look Vai's Montreal inspired Universe MC he has and also if you check out Tracy G's gear on his web site he has some right quality Burnt "Mutt" Strats


----------



## Konfyouzd

that's very true. and i love that burned UV. one of my favs


----------



## Elysian

About to post this one up for sale, but I think it'd be appreciated here as well:














It's only in it's sealer coat right now, but it'll be a gloss lacquer finish, needs to be pore filled, then the last coats, then wet sanding and buffing.


----------



## Louis Cypher

Elysian said:


> About to post this one up for sale, but I think it'd be appreciated here as well:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's only in it's sealer coat right now, but it'll be a gloss lacquer finish, needs to be pore filled, then the last coats, then wet sanding and buffing.



holy sh1t I had to do a double take on that to make sure my eyes had really seen the skull n that.... that is beautiful. very very tasty.


----------



## cyril v

i fucking love this thread.


----------



## leandroab

ZeroS1gnol said:


> Tape on the frets? Is this a joke or are you insane ? Please enlighten me.
> 
> I dont mean to be a troll, Im just baffled.



No, I'm not insane and this is definitely not a joke.




ZeroS1gnol said:


> Yes, fretspacings.
> 
> To each his own with looks and all, but I just can't imagine tape helps string bending. Dont you rip it all up?



The tape doesn't affect anything anywhere. Simply because I don't eve touch them. You would have to be a fucking yetti to manage to touch the tape with the strings... I bet you would rip the frets off before even doing that!


----------



## Elysian

ZeroS1gnol said:


> Tape on the frets? Is this a joke or are you insane ? Please enlighten me.
> 
> I dont mean to be a troll, Im just baffled.



You aren't familiar with Type O Negative are you?


----------



## Konfyouzd

Elysian, that axe is badass btw.


----------



## MikeH

My RG7 that I just finished:













The pickups are just temporary at the moment. I plan on installing some Dimarzios soon.


----------



## narrocks

Here is mine RG7. Satin black finish now looks much more sexier. And by the way I'm looking for something 8-string, so I can trade this rg to your 8


----------



## TheWreck




----------



## astm

soon to put pics of my old RG1527 turned into a RG1577


----------



## JP Universe

Moooo


----------



## Konfyouzd

TheWreck said:


>


 


That an aftermarket mahogany body?


----------



## Konfyouzd

astm said:


> soon to put pics of my old RG1527 turned into a RG1577


 
What makes it a 1577?

I know someone here had something they called the 9147 that was a 7620 1527 hybrid, which *almost* seems redundant to me...


----------



## Konfyouzd

narrocks said:


> Here is mine RG7. Satin black finish now looks much more sexier. And by the way I'm looking for something 8-string, so I can trade this rg to your 8


 
Who did that satin finish? 1527, right?


----------



## astm

Konfyouzd said:


> What makes it a 1577?
> 
> I know someone here had something they called the 9147 that was a 7620 1527 hybrid, which *almost* seems redundant to me...


ibanez model that are XX7X have a HSH pickup configuration. Mine (as all the other RG1527) have just 2 Humbuckers. I'll be adding a blaze single in it, plus, changing the stock V77 and V87 for an Air Norton 7 and a Blaze custom (everything white except for the AN7, which will have some white bobbin toppers from universaljems.com to match it)


----------



## TheWreck

Yep! 2018, quarter sawn 2 piece african mahogany body, with neck and hardware, it weights around 14 pounds on my 25 pound fish scale!lol


----------



## nazrie33

romper_stomper said:


> My old RG7321 topped and blazed


Dude, how did you cover the neck pickup cavity? Planning to do my 7321 with just a bridge humbucker.


----------



## nazrie33

Mattayus said:


>


 Nice... Would probably getting the same mod...


----------



## HEXagramX

Heres mine...




Its getting all the electronics and hardware put in it as we speak... should have a final product by tomorrow.


----------



## HEXagramX

My artistic ability is limited... haha


----------



## HumanFuseBen

dude, i dig that!!! nice work!


----------



## HEXagramX

Thanks bro! 

It started out as just the green. But when i went to paint the star i had tan paint bleed throw onto the part where i rest my forearm. So instead of being patient I rushed to sand it off, and it ended up showing the original finish, and i had a thought, LETS RELIC THAT BASTARD!


----------



## MikeH

Reminds me of an old fighter plane. Nice work!


----------



## Soubi7string

-sigh- mines nowhere near finished but here it goes





Single PU
DiMarzio Evolution 7
has a push pull pot
stripped down(duh)
its gonna get a bit of black stain to bring out the grain and scratches
and then stained a deep(not dark,deep) Mahogany Red
goin to replace the tuners with gold locking ones
and the bridge is going to be replaced with a gold version as well
and where there are holes they will be covered by metal plates
so yeah that'll take a bit


----------



## HEXagramX

Dude that thing is awesome! I'm trying to get a 7321 and strip it down like that and stain it mahogany.


----------



## Soubi7string

thanks man ^^'
I engraved a rune onto the knob for effect and purposely made some deep cuts into the grain while sanding to give it that battle scarred look
and if you do it dude, be sure to do it right
cause if not then you're gonna regret it big time.
and the staining is easy, just make sure you have lacquer or its gonna bleed into your skin lol
EDIT:
btw just to mention
I put sponges in every cavity on the guitar
I forget what it is supposed to do but I do remember I decided to put the sponges in there cause it had my blood on it where I used to have an ingrown toe nail and I had to cut huge chunks out of my toe in order to be able to properly walk without a limp anyways I put the blood onto the sponge and decided to put the sponge in the cavity that way I could literally say I put my blood into this guitar XD


----------



## HEXagramX

^^Could you send me a PM on the steps you took to staining it?? I have a general idea, but like you said, i wanna do it right haha.


----------



## Loomer

Where do you guys get those pickguards? I've seen a few of them now.


----------



## Customisbetter




----------



## TheWreck

HEXagramX said:


> My artistic ability is limited... haha


 
My Really like this!!! seems like single humbucker RG's own this page!


----------



## rippedflesh89

wow... i have a whole new level of love for natural finishes!! amazing fuckin job dudes....

just curious... how do you get your rgs to look sooo good w/ a natural? is it all about the finish you use?


----------



## HEXagramX

Loomer said:


> Where do you guys get those pickguards? I've seen a few of them now.




Jeannie Pickguards, i think mine was around $68 bucks shipped. they're on ebay, and make sure you tell him what exactly you want.


----------



## DropTheSun

My RG7321 with white binding in the body and headstock. I've also changed Dimarzio Evo7 Bridge PU. 

I've seen this "facelift" in this topic earlier, but maybe one more won't hurt? 

Black pickguard with white binding and this beauty will be perfect!! Hope i'll find one...


----------



## jymellis

rg7620 with a custom fourthfloorgraphics "skin"


----------



## Konfyouzd

astm said:


> ibanez model that are XX7X have a HSH pickup configuration. Mine (as all the other RG1527) have just 2 Humbuckers. I'll be adding a blaze single in it, plus, changing the stock V77 and V87 for an Air Norton 7 and a Blaze custom (everything white except for the AN7, which will have some white bobbin toppers from universaljems.com to match it)


 
Ahh... I did not know this. Thanks. 
EDIT: Actually that makes the 1077xl make more sense now. 



rippedflesh89 said:


> wow... i have a whole new level of love for natural finishes!! amazing fuckin job dudes....
> 
> just curious... how do you get your rgs to look sooo good w/ a natural? is it all about the finish you use?


 
Get all the sand sealer off of the body. 

I fucked that up many many many times now...


----------



## Konfyouzd

jymellis said:


> rg7620 with a custom fourthfloorgraphics "skin"


 
Thats cool stuff


----------



## exordium

jymellis said:


> rg7620 with a custom fourthfloorgraphics "skin"




How would you go about doing something like that? It looks great!


----------



## Wi77iam

buump


----------



## slapnutz

jymellis said:


> rg7620 with a custom fourthfloorgraphics "skin"



Gotta love Giger.


----------



## stevo1

here is my ibanez rg7421, sanded the finish off, and was pleasantly surprised by a maple veneer underneath... some previous owner tried to refinish it before. i then put a tung oil finish on it, and carved a cutaway on the lower horn for better access, and sanded the neck joint some, so its a tad thinner. also, i ebonized the fretboard.


----------



## ruiner

actually I don't know who did it, but now I play on this
it has rg7620 neck


----------



## AustinxAtomic

^that's very nice.
I love the way the strings go through the body in that pattern.


----------



## lookralphsbak

You guys have inspired me. My first two guitars have been chilling in my room for the longest time. My first is a Yamaha and my 2nd is an Ibanez GAX-30(I think). I actually put the neck of the Yamaha on the Ibanez bc the nut on the neck broke on the Ibanez. Anyway, I think I'm gonna sand down the Ibanez and do a new paint job, maybe try out swirls, then perhaps buy a new neck for the guitar. The wood is super cheap and really light. The slightest impact and it dents. I may start with this body since I don't really care for the guitar much and if I enjoy the experience, I might customize my Yamaha as well, the body on that guitar has a nice weight and it's an all around nice guitar. If the guitars end up coming out nice I may look into buying used hardware and used pickups so I can upgrade them, although I may not upgrade the Ibanez because it's just too shitty of a wood.


----------



## stevo1

ruiner said:


>



Buy this off of eBay?


----------



## ruiner

stevo1 said:


> Buy this off of eBay?


maybe it's from ebay, but I bought this guitar in Moscow


----------



## stevo1

I saw on there a few months ago, I was going to buy it, but chose not to.


----------



## JamesM

Finished this evening!


----------



## jcbakz

update


----------



## aleXander

jcbakz said:


> update


 

That is a very classy guitar brother.
If you ever wanna part ways with it let me be the first to know!


----------



## thanos89

hey ppls new guy here 
dont have better pics atm but you can get the idea 
one SM Blackout p2 18volt mod
purple matt paint with ghost flames
A# standard tuning using an ernie ball .060 for the low A#


----------



## aleXander

thanos89 said:


> hey ppls new guy here
> dont have better pics atm but you can get the idea
> one SM Blackout p2 18volt mod
> purple matt paint with ghost flames
> A# standard tuning using an ernie ball .060 for the low A#


 
WELCOME! 

And that's a VERY cool lookin' paint job.
Nice guitar brother


----------



## davidb1986

ruiner said:


> actually I don't know who did it, but now I play on this
> it has rg7620 neck



So you're the one who outbid me on this guitar.


----------



## DropTheSun

Check my Profile Pictures! 

I put some pics in there from my RG7321 project. I'll post the final pic in this thread, when it's completely finished.


----------



## aleXander

this thread should be stickied 
 so much guitar porn!!


----------



## DropTheSun

I finished this today!

BURNT RG7321:
-BKP Aftermath set
-Dimarzio electronics
-EMG PA2 Booster (really nice)


----------



## TMatt142

My 7620 and 7420 flanking my first CT


----------



## HumanFuseBen

Mail me that CT so i can put some pickups in it for you : )


----------



## TMatt142

HumanFuseBen said:


> Mail me that CT so i can put some pickups in it for you : )



That was taken awhile back...I've got a CL/LF set in there now....


----------



## Louis Cypher

kake said:


> I finished this today!
> 
> BURNT RG7321:
> -BKP Aftermath set
> -Dimarzio electronics
> -EMG PA2 Booster (really nice)


 
Loving this chap!


----------



## MikeH

stevo1 said:


> here is my ibanez rg7421, sanded the finish off, and was pleasantly surprised by a maple veneer underneath... some previous owner tried to refinish it before. i then put a tung oil finish on it, and carved a cutaway on the lower horn for better access, and sanded the neck joint some, so its a tad thinner. also, i ebonized the fretboard.



That's a 7420, dawg. 0 = Tremolo. 1 = Fixed bridge.


----------



## Djent

For those who like to keep it simple/rough, here's the ever-so-controversial (at least here) Papa Smurf (RG7620, with a single EMG 707TW, covered in painter's tape)


----------



## quaned

Can't wait till i get my Crunchlab and Liquifire installed


----------



## aleXander

onetimeoneplace said:


> For those who like to keep it simple/rough, here's the ever-so-controversial (at least here) Papa Smurf (RG7620, with a single EMG 707TW, covered in painter's tape)



How is this controversial?
It's just a RG with tape all over it.


----------



## Djent

aleXander said:


> How is this controversial?
> It's just a RG with tape all over it.



http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...d-7620-56k-prepare-get-lot-blue-goodness.html
It caught a lot of crap, so to speak.


----------



## JeffFromMtl

kake said:


> I finished this today!
> 
> BURNT RG7321:
> -BKP Aftermath set
> -Dimarzio electronics
> -EMG PA2 Booster (really nice)



It turned out great, man!


----------



## sevenchaos

i have this done to my 1527.
It was blue and i think that sparkly glitter blue is for fags so i burned that off and painted black and did those JP graphics.

Aijaa.com - Project petrucci - 7426501.jpg


----------



## DropTheSun

JeffFromMtl said:


> It turned out great, man!



Thanks Jeff! It's a whole new guitar now.


----------



## JamesM

sevenchaos said:


> i have this done to my 1527.
> It was blue and i think that *sparkly glitter blue is for fags* so i burned that off and painted black and did those JP graphics.
> 
> Aijaa.com - Project petrucci - 7426501.jpg



Way to show off your own insecurities there big boy.


----------



## Bigfan

The Armada said:


> Way to show off your own insecurities there big boy.



+1


----------



## sevenchaos

don't take it too seriously guys, i was just kidding 
And yes, i dont like that color at all, i just hate it soooo much.
But hey if you like it then you like it, i just didn't.


----------



## Wingchunwarrior

sevenchaos said:


> don't take it too seriously guys, i was just kidding
> And yes, i dont like that color at all, i just hate it soooo much.
> But hey if you like it then you like it, i just didn't.



I knew you were joking man, don't no why everyone else is being so touchy.............


----------



## MikeH

Even jokingly, "fag" is unacceptable slang. We have a couple members who are actually gay who would probably punch you in the mouth for saying it. I used to think it was funny too, but then I turned 15.


----------



## sevenchaos

Ibz_rg said:


> Even jokingly, "fag" is unacceptable slang. We have a couple members who are actually gay who would probably punch you in the mouth for saying it. I used to think it was funny too, but then I turned 15.



Sorry for that.
My daughters godfather is actually gay so i DONT have any problems with gay people, if thats what you are pointing?
And i didn't meant literally what i sayd. ya know.

So sorry if i hurted someones feelings, dont take it too seriously


----------



## MikeH

I wasn't trying to imply that at all. Just think before you say something of that nature. This _is_ a public forum.


----------



## Louis Cypher

more char-grilled, lightly smoked and spit roasted RG goodness....






The old girl is waiting impatiently for a bridge & tone control only routed burnt pickguard to be finished by SIMS UK so a BKP Warpig can be loaded up, obviously pics will be forth coming once the guard is actually completed..... sigh.... 

But on the flip side I am awaiting the postman today to delivery a new RG7621 my way & with any luck it may be a double N(RG)GD this week! so fingers crossed its gonna be a 7string-tastic week of Rg loveliness in my house!!!!


----------



## Wingchunwarrior

Ibz_rg said:


> Even jokingly, "fag" is unacceptable slang. We have a couple members who are actually gay who would probably punch you in the mouth for saying it. I used to think it was funny too, but then I turned 15.



Well I still think its acceptable,I've seen countless times on another forum I post on, the term being used jokingly whilst gay members join in on the particular discussion and they themselves joke about it ,If people get offended by it, they need to grow thicker skin,but i supppose that's just me,I don't really get offended easily by words.

getting off topic,so I'll carry on looking at the guitars in awe on tis thread.


----------



## stevo1

Ibz_rg said:


> That's a 7420, dawg. 0 = Tremolo. 1 = Fixed bridge.



Yes I know what the difference is. Lol it's a 7421, but it had a trem installed. Confusing I know.


----------



## Big_dave

here is my 7420. Got it from a guy in cali'. I hav'nt seen to many like it so I thought I would share it with yins.


----------



## TMatt142

Big_dave said:


> here is my 7420. Got it from a guy in cali'. I hav'nt seen to many like it so I thought I would share it with yins.



OOOOO....Very..Very.......VERY nice!....


----------



## Big_dave

TMatt142 said:


> OOOOO....Very..Very.......VERY nice!....


 
Your 7620 is pretty sick. like the 3 way


----------



## vhmetalx

Big_dave said:


> here is my 7420. Got it from a guy in cali'. I hav'nt seen to many like it so I thought I would share it with yins.



that thing is beautiful


----------



## aleXander

Big_dave said:


> here is my 7420. Got it from a guy in cali'. I hav'nt seen to many like it so I thought I would share it with yins.



DUDE! 
That's one of the nicest lookin' RGs I've seen.
That should be a J-Custom or Prestige model


----------



## Big_dave

thanks everybody. thinkin about loading it with an x2n 7 and a liqufire pretty soon, either that or routing and emg's. not sure just yet


----------



## TMatt142

Big_dave said:


> Your 7620 is pretty sick. like the 3 way



Yeah, I fancy the Petrucci mod...I really just did it to see if I could. It's also got a "Jem" style output jack...

DO NOT route your guitar for actives or you will force me to fly to the far reaches of Louisiana, purchase a voodoo doll, name him "Big_Dave", take said voodoo doll, and stick needles in the head of same voodoo doll (now referred to as "Big_Dave") causing you to wince in excruciating pain thus forcing you to rethink routing for actives....

In other words, don't kill a perfectly sweet guitar.....


----------



## aleXander

Big_dave said:


> thanks everybody. thinkin about loading it with an x2n 7 and a liqufire pretty soon, either that or routing and emg's. not sure just yet



I will negative rep you if you do!
THEN! I will help Tmatt get said voodoo doll!
DON"T rout that beautiful guitar for actives, if you want actives get the passive sized Blackouts.


----------



## stevo1

aleXander said:


> I will negative rep you if you do!
> THEN! I will help Tmatt get said voodoo doll!
> DON"T rout that beautiful guitar for actives, if you want actives get the passive sized Blackouts.



What's wrong with emgs?


----------



## aleXander

stevo1 said:


> What's wrong with emgs?



There's nothing wrong with emgs >< we just hate to see that beautiful guitar get all routed up!!!


----------



## stevo1

aleXander said:


> There's nothing wrong with emgs >< we just hate to see that beautiful guitar get all routed up!!!



Lol just because they're black right? You guys are racist....


----------



## aleXander

stevo1 said:


> Lol just because they're black right? You guys are racist....



repd lol
that was epic


----------



## TMatt142

aleXander said:


> repd lol
> that was epic



That's some funny shit right there..


----------



## SW Davion

Here is my 7321..
EMG 707 in both positions.
Gold Gotoh Tuners
Graphtech Saddles 
Mirror Pickgaurd
Mirror Headstock Cover
Graphtech Nut
Relocated Volume Control
Gold knobs and screws.
Dyed fingerboard Ebony
Pinstripe "Binding" around Body and Headstock
Two tone gold Ibanez logo
Chrome bats for fun...

Custom work done by Billy G's Custom Guitars here in Houston TX


Will get some sunlight picks this weekend


----------



## aleXander

SW Davion said:


> Here is my 7321..
> EMG 707 in both positions.
> Gold Gotoh Tuners
> Graphtech Saddles
> Mirror Pickgaurd
> Mirror Headstock Cover
> Graphtech Nut
> Relocated Volume Control
> Gold knobs and screws.
> Dyed fingerboard Ebony
> Pinstripe "Binding" around Body and Headstock
> Two tone gold Ibanez logo
> Chrome bats for fun...
> 
> Custom work done by Billy G's Custom Guitars here in Houston TX
> 
> 
> Will get some sunlight picks this weekend


very nice man!
Did he make the pickguard too? I've been looking for someone to make me one


----------



## Big_dave

aleXander said:


> I will negative rep you if you do!
> THEN! I will help Tmatt get said voodoo doll!
> DON"T rout that beautiful guitar for actives, if you want actives get the passive sized Blackouts.


 

I see what everybodys gets worked up about. duncans are possible but I love me some emgs. i think the duncans are next, but if i dont like them... its all you guys' faults, and im routin...


----------



## Big_dave

SW Davion said:


> Here is my 7321..
> EMG 707 in both positions.
> Gold Gotoh Tuners
> Graphtech Saddles
> Mirror Pickgaurd
> Mirror Headstock Cover
> Graphtech Nut
> Relocated Volume Control
> Gold knobs and screws.
> Dyed fingerboard Ebony
> Pinstripe "Binding" around Body and Headstock
> Two tone gold Ibanez logo
> Chrome bats for fun...
> 
> Custom work done by Billy G's Custom Guitars here in Houston TX
> 
> 
> Will get some sunlight picks this weekend







black can seem overdone sometimes... but the chrome is super sickly cool.
(EMGS)
too cool for school in my opinion. vurry nice.


----------



## Big_dave

Ow... Emg's are sick and i just got a headache...


----------



## TMatt142

Big_dave said:


> I see what everybodys gets worked up about. duncans are possible but I love me some emgs. i think the duncans are next, but if i dont like them... its all you guys' faults, and im routin...



I'm tellin you man....don't even think about it!


----------



## MikeH

SW Davion said:


> Here is my 7321..
> EMG 707 in both positions.
> Gold Gotoh Tuners
> Graphtech Saddles
> Mirror Pickgaurd
> Mirror Headstock Cover
> Graphtech Nut
> Relocated Volume Control
> Gold knobs and screws.
> Dyed fingerboard Ebony
> Pinstripe "Binding" around Body and Headstock
> Two tone gold Ibanez logo
> Chrome bats for fun...
> 
> Custom work done by Billy G's Custom Guitars here in Houston TX
> 
> 
> Will get some sunlight picks this weekend



Holy shit! Nice, man!


----------



## quaned

Here is my RG7420.

This thread makes my RG7 look like crap  But i guess, I'm at the start of my modding journey 

I just happened to get this back from my local luthier today.

New volume and tone
Treble Bleed mod wired to volume (push pull)
Mandatory Dimarzio Crunchlab and Liquifire
Trem blocked


----------



## astm

SW Davion said:


> Here is my 7321..
> EMG 707 in both positions.
> Gold Gotoh Tuners
> Graphtech Saddles
> Mirror Pickgaurd
> Mirror Headstock Cover
> Graphtech Nut
> Relocated Volume Control
> Gold knobs and screws.
> Dyed fingerboard Ebony
> Pinstripe "Binding" around Body and Headstock
> Two tone gold Ibanez logo
> Chrome bats for fun...
> 
> Custom work done by Billy G's Custom Guitars here in Houston TX
> 
> 
> Will get some sunlight picks this weekend


AWESOME JOB! Where did you get the tuners?


----------



## TJV

Same guitar has transformed several times.


----------



## Wi77iam

Well this is some new shit


----------



## Sebastian

^Reversed Ibanez Headstock =


----------



## cyril v

Wi77iam said:


> Well this is some new shit



Holy shit man! dat neck..


----------



## TruckstopChuckie

Vision said:


> RG7621-PWH  - Finished with it about 10 minutes ago.
> 
> Both pickups are Dimarzio Blaze's.



Think I'm gonna go for that look too, but just pimping it up a notch.
Here's how my 7321 looks right now. Blaze pickups, black, but painted white. Have got a white Blaze single that I will put it someday....


----------



## ascender

My recently finished RG7321





















Just picked up a 7420 ... and now I have to figure out what to do to that one!


----------



## BucketheadRules

This thread has inspired me so much 

I have to do something with my 7321.

EDIT: Just pinged off an email to Hembry guitars to get a quote for an Iceman-shaped body.


----------



## Lawngn0me

Thought id register to show my RGD2127z
Did some sanding on it... will be a scratchplate on it soon.


----------



## simulclass83

Lawngn0me said:


> Thought id register to show my RGD2127z
> Did some sanding on it... will be a scratchplate on it soon.


Whoa, you got some balls dude, sanding a 2k guitar. Props to you!
EDIT: Price check. 1.6k. But still.


----------



## simulclass83

ascender said:


> My recently finished RG7321
> Just picked up a 7420 ... and now I have to figure out what to do to that one!


That is actually fucking sick. What did you get done and where did you get it done?


----------



## johnmac99

RG7620 saved from a pawn shop!  
Evolution 7 Bridge and Blaze neck pickup with 3 way switch and two volume controls with Bourne pots.


----------



## Lawngn0me

simulclass83 said:


> Whoa, you got some balls dude, sanding a 2k guitar. Props to you!
> EDIT: Price check. 1.6k. But still.


haha, thanks XD i love the wood instead of plain black.


----------



## Lawngn0me

johnmac99 said:


> RG7620 saved from a pawn shop!
> Evolution 7 Bridge and Blaze neck pickup with 3 way switch and two volume controls with Bourne pots.


Isnt that a basswood body, what did u do to get that dark look, it Awesome! i want that on mine.


----------



## johnmac99

Lawngn0me said:


> Isnt that a basswood body, what did u do to get that dark look, it Awesome! i want that on mine.



Yes its basswood. We sanded it down and used an ebony stain on the wood to get the dark look.


----------



## Lawngn0me

johnmac99 said:


> Yes its basswood. We sanded it down and used an ebony stain on the wood to get the dark look.


Holy mother of all that is wooden, what a transformation, i have to do that .


----------



## Estilo

johnmac99 said:


> Yes its basswood. We sanded it down and used an ebony stain on the wood to get the dark look.



Beautiful! If anything it actually makes the joint lines less apparent.


----------



## Koop

This thread makes me want to buy a 7321 and mod the shit out of it!


----------



## Nyarlath

Very nice guitars. I would love to do an Rg7621 with an RGA style body and a Les Paul style switch.


----------



## orakle

i must buy a 7620 and mod the hell out of it !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Levi79

I have 3 RG7's that are all soon to be modded. I will be sure to come back here and post them because the guitars in this thread have inspired me alot!


----------



## Andrew11

Lawngn0me said:


> Thought id register to show my RGD2127z
> Did some sanding on it... will be a scratchplate on it soon.[/
> 
> Great job!!!! Really like it, adds style.


----------



## rippedflesh89

heres a couple updated pics of my RG7620GN after its upgrade, im pretty sure my NGD consisted of this guitar w/the pickguard... so the recent upgrades include a big brass trem block and a set of burnt chrome miracle man 7's from BKP

the other pics are my entire RG7 family..

from left to right: RG7620MSOL, RG7321 (uv7bk wanna-be), RG7620GN


----------



## Aviator

Hi everyone, I want to mode my RG 7321 because I bought old one and it has some scratches  I realy like the natural wood look I just want to ask if the sanding will make big difference in thickness of guitar body

Thx for reply


----------



## Lawngn0me

alesbalon said:


> Hi everyone, I want to mode my RG 7321 because I bought old one and it has some scratches  I realy like the natural wood look I just want to ask if the sanding will make big difference in thickness of guitar body
> 
> Thx for reply



no dude, its a thin layer.


----------



## BangandBreach

This was done to my 7621, courtesy of my very good friend, Roger.


----------



## Justin Bailey

I want that guitar, and I also want all of those games


----------



## BangandBreach

Justin Bailey said:


> I want that guitar, and I also want all of those games



Come on in and I'll give you a killer deal.


----------



## BucketheadRules

All you fine folks with single-pickup RG7s, how did you fill in the neck pickup cavity? 
Just put a block of wood in and respray it, or what?


----------



## BangandBreach

BucketheadRules said:


> All you fine folks with single-pickup RG7s, how did you fill in the neck pickup cavity?
> Just put a block of wood in and respray it, or what?




Rog' filled mine in with a mixture of woodshavings/etc and glue.

Here are a few shots of his process, if no one minds my barging into this thread.


----------



## syndrone

canuck brain, the floral finish is awesome O_________________O


----------



## Purelojik

baaaahh! WHY DID THIS THREAD END. THERE MUST BE MOAR MODS!


----------



## TJV

I had to refinish my RG7 again.


----------



## Nyarlath

I've never been a fan of crackle finishes, but it looks like you did an amazing job.


----------



## JPMike

It's simply amazing!!!


----------



## ascender

simulclass83 said:


> That is actually fucking sick. What did you get done and where did you get it done?



Sorry it took me so long to answer this, dude! But it's a zebrawood veneer, filled the blade switch, relocated the volume and put in a three way switch. Satin finish. DiMarzio Evo7/Blaze7 ... And I did it myself. I also did Derek's (BangandBreach) single p-up RG7621.


----------



## xDrizzleHellx

RG7620, mods include: almost all of the parts are powdercoated white, EMG 707s, K7 backplate, black pickguard with tone knob "delete" and a nice chunk of paint missing on the back edge from when i let my girlfriend hold it. 













i have plans on pulling the EMGs and routing a single mid pickup (if i can find plans or something to at least give me some hint at what to do so as to not ruin it) for all white H/S/H setup in the near future. i've had this guitar for about ten years now and have done many gigs and recordings with it and i can't believe its still in this good of a condition lol.


----------



## MikeH

Mad props for the Stitch sticker.


----------



## s_k_mullins

That is a sick 7620... Love that white hardware!


----------



## Zugster

My 7621 with BKP aftermaths in purple & cream.


----------



## Konfyouzd

valkkio said:


> I had to refinish my RG7 again.





How do I do?


----------



## Swyse

Konfyouzd said:


> How do I do?



fast drying paint over slower drying paint is how I did it on an explorer i built. You can buy special stuff to do it though


----------



## Zugster

Swyse said:


> fast drying paint over slower drying paint is how I did it on an explorer i built. You can buy special stuff to do it though


 
Very cool!


----------



## TimmaethBoy

valkkio said:


>



So this is what happens when you don't water your guitar.. Cool finish, haven't seen that before.


----------



## nothingleft09

Camaro paint job???


----------



## Leetlord

cyril v said:


> ...just dropping this off.



Is this a stained 7420?


----------



## cyril v

nah, mahogany body with a stain.


----------



## Joelan

xDrizzleHellx said:


> RG7620, mods include: almost all of the parts are powdercoated white, EMG 707s, K7 backplate, black pickguard with tone knob "delete" and a nice chunk of paint missing on the back edge from when i let my girlfriend hold it.



You mean 'ex-girlfriend' right? 

Seriously that is a sick guitar, never seen white hardware like that.


----------



## MikeH

Haven't added this yet:





My faux "USA Custom" RG7321. Nothing too special. Just sanded down to the sealer. She will be getting covered up with a new matte black finish soon. Haven't decided on whether I want to keep it and make it a machine, or trade it.


----------



## Mordecai

nothingleft09 said:


> Camaro paint job???





MikeH said:


> Haven't added this yet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My faux "USA Custom" RG7321. Nothing too special. Just sanded down to the sealer. She will be getting covered up with a new matte black finish soon. Haven't decided on whether I want to keep it and make it a machine, or trade it.




both of these are amazing! on that clear cated 7 you should leave it wood. why paint it black again?


----------



## dean_fry

MikeH said:


> Haven't added this yet:



Wow...look awesome!! please don't paint it black again!


----------



## MikeH

Mordecai said:


> both of these are amazing! on that clear cated 7 you should leave it wood. why paint it black again?



Well I'm thinking about just painting the top and about a 1/4" of the sides black, and have sort of an overlay effect. Or maybe just a veneer of some sort.


----------



## Throat Hole

this is a pic of my 7321 before i took it apart to refinish it 

http://s344.photobucket.com/albums/p324/whoamiDRI/guitar pics/?action=view&current=DSCF0659.jpg


----------



## gunshow86de

RG7620 w/ Pink Miracle Men


----------



## Throat Hole

gunshow86de said:


> RG7620 w/ Pink Miracle Men




i love the pink pickups on the black body it just looks awesome!


----------



## Mordacain

Well I guess I can finally post in this since I've finish reassembling my attempt of a BSB RG7420. Here she be:


----------



## GazPots

Not an Rg as such but a modded 7 nonetheless.


----------



## Estilo

MikeH said:


> Haven't added this yet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My faux "USA Custom" RG7321. Nothing too special. Just sanded down to the sealer. She will be getting covered up with a new matte black finish soon. Haven't decided on whether I want to keep it and make it a machine, or trade it.



What's in that aquarium?


----------



## Alex_IBZ

That's a modded RGA7, hope you don't mind 

Routet for Dimarzio Tone Zone7 and D Activator7.
Replaced the mid cut-switch with a coil tap-switch for the neck humbucker.


----------



## michael777

Modded rg7321 PAW swirl green dot matching headstock. Knobs, tip Dimarzio tone zone in the bridge.


----------



## theo

great swirl there!


----------



## Seventary

theo said:


> great swirl there!


----------



## Loomer




----------



## MikeH

Estilo said:


> What's in that aquarium?



A hybrid Red Texas cichlid, and a Convict cichlid.


----------



## murakami

this thread is really awesome!


----------



## simonXsludge

GazPots said:


>


This is awesome. Always wanted to get an UV and put a H-H pickguard on it.


----------



## Mordecai

MikeH said:


> Well I'm thinking about just painting the top and about a 1/4" of the sides black, and have sort of an overlay effect. Or maybe just a veneer of some sort.




do like a black to wood burst maybe? that'd be really cool.


----------



## JosephAOI

I want one of those Zebrawood RG's SO bad. 

I'm getting my first RG7321 in the next week or two. Thinking about RGD-ing it and putting a burled veneer on it with black burst edges


----------



## MikeH

A veneer on an RGD-style body would be extremely hard, unless you planned on just putting the veneer on the center of the body, in which case you'd have to have a pretty large burst to cover the edges.


----------



## JosephAOI

That's what I plan to do if I decide to do that (No veneer on the bevels), and yeah, that's the reason I haven't decided for sure to do it.


----------



## fabriarockz

MikeH said:


> Haven't added this yet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My faux "USA Custom" RG7321. Nothing too special. Just sanded down to the sealer. She will be getting covered up with a new matte black finish soon. Haven't decided on whether I want to keep it and make it a machine, or trade it.



Man, how did you manage to keep the logo on the head? Did you get a new sticker or something?


----------



## RuffeDK

Loomer said:


> (AWESOME PIC!!!)


Where did you get that pickguard ?


----------



## simonXsludge

It was meant to get a ETGuitars neck but something went wrong, so it will propably take another while. I put some pearl pegs on those Gotohs and love the contrast. Don't even mind the non-matching headstock at all anymore now. Sometimes small things make for a big change.


----------



## theicon2125

shitsøn;2862785 said:


> It was meant to get a ETGuitars neck but something went wrong, so it will propably take another while. I put some pearl pegs on those Gotohs and love the contrast. Don't even mind the non-matching headstock at all anymore now. Sometimes small things make for a big change.



Pearl tuning pegs look so classy on any guitar, especially white


----------



## kowoolo

probably getting a white nut and a pearl truss rod cover soon...


----------



## mr_rainmaker

gawd I love white guitars.


----------



## tank

1527 coming soon..


----------



## Mordecai

i guess ill throw this up here since its technically modded with dimarzio strap locks and a crunch lab 


also: after looking at the recent korn LACS thread i totally want to do a silver burst on this guitar.


----------



## ZXIIIT

tank said:


> 1527 coming soon..



Totally missed the point of modded RG7s topic but hey! awesome RG565 !!


----------



## MikeH

fabriarockz said:


> Man, how did you manage to keep the logo on the head? Did you get a new sticker or something?



best-decals.com


----------



## dan0151

MY MIJ 99 RG7620


----------



## rcsierra13

Thought I'd throw my hat into the ring with my modded RG. It has a 7421 body with a 7621 neck and a 'chameleon' paint job.


----------



## Joe Harvatt

dan0151 said:


> MY MIJ 99 RG7620



Nice. That's what I did to my RG1527 before it was stolen...


----------



## Joe Harvatt

ascender said:


> My recently finished RG7321
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just picked up a 7420 ... and now I have to figure out what to do to that one!



Nice, man. Are they the GraphTech String Saver saddles?

How much is a set for the Ibanez hardtail and where did you pick them up?


----------



## ZXIIIT

RG7321 with BKP Aftermaths
K-7 with BKP Painkillers


----------



## xxvicarious




----------



## unclejemima218

xxvicarious said:


>



wow this is awesome, what's the story on it? how'd you fill in the neck P.U. cavity?


----------



## spawnofthesith

dan0151 said:


> MY MIJ 99 RG7620
> *awesome pictures*



I think I'm in love...


----------



## xxvicarious

unclejemima218 said:


> wow this is awesome, what's the story on it? how'd you fill in the neck P.U. cavity?


 
Honestly, I wish I knew! Found it for sale a few days back, 
traded a Dean ML for it. Plays like a dream! Definitely the 
nicest 7 string I've owned. The carved-top is extremeeeemly
comfortable.


----------



## Ari_VD

I have this 1527BK, standard of course..
wish Di Marzio d'Sonic n d'Activator will come soon 






n I also have this RG827QMZ-RDT..









sorry for bad picture quality


----------



## fabriarockz

ascender said:


> My recently finished RG7321


That's marvellous, did you just swap the body with a new one, or did you actually add that top yourself?


----------



## LaPerraLoca

fabriarockz said:


> That's marvellous, did you just swap the body with a new one, or did you actually add that top yourself?



I i sand down my 7321 will look like his?

Please somebody knows how does it look if you sand down a 7321? is it good? i saw a post here about a guy who did it, and looked awesome, but he was telling, that he was luky, that most of the 7321, look crappy when you sand them down.


----------



## L1ght

LaPerraLoca said:


> I i sand down my 7321 will look like his?
> 
> Please somebody knows how does it look if you sand down a 7321? is it good? i saw a post here about a guy who did it, and looked awesome, but he was telling, that he was luky, that most of the 7321, look crappy when you sand them down.



Sorry brother. Unfortunately, every cut of wood is different, and will have a different grain, different pattern etc.. No one can be sure of how good their wood will look unless you remove the paint and check for yourself.

Anyways, here's my most recent completed beauty:


----------



## BucketheadRules

L1ght said:


>



That's beautiful, is that a 7321 or one of the older Japanese ones?


----------



## MFB

It's a 7421 that now looks aces


----------



## Bigfan

BucketheadRules said:


> That's beautiful, is that a 7321 or one of the older Japanese ones?



No neck-binding + square pickup routes = RG7421.


----------



## L1ght

Indeed, it is an RG7421. A year 2000 with a bubinga stripe on the neck.


----------



## BucketheadRules

Ah, OK. Looks amazing.

I can finally join the club - with my newly cleaned up, X2N 7-equipped RG7321:






Just put the pickup in there today. It screams.


----------



## Joe Harvatt

This started life as a RG7321. It's not finished yet but is now an FR/RG7!


----------



## bouVIP

A little preview


----------



## NeoTheMaggot

Re painted with florescent blue paint, D-activators in bridge and neck, sounds beastly


----------



## Metalhead77479

gunshow86de said:


> RG7620 w/ Pink Miracle Men



I remember seeing the craigslist add you had on this thing. I almost picked it up too!


----------



## backyardburial

Hi all I posted in the mods thread about this,

thinking of putting chrome hardware (off a Universe) onto my black,(but soon to be white) 7620....The Rg hardware will be going on the Universe. Just wonderd if anybody here has pics of white Rgs with chrome/silver hardware, or, a Universe with black hardware. For the record, the Universe already has a black mirror pickguard, so I don't think it would look to weird. Seeing "lights" white RG has only reinfrced the idea that my RG should be white instead of "beat to shit" black...myidea is that two reletively standard guitars will turn into 2 unique guitars. For the record the RG has a single blackout installed in the bridge, so the neck cavity will be filled, and the tone control also....same ol same ol I guess. Wish I had a white Blackout now!!


----------



## Jazzedout

Hope this helps...


----------



## backyardburial

Nice one Jazzrd out, thanks a lot. They look nice. Did you change the tuners at all on yr MC (7620?).


----------



## Jazzedout

Yeap, all have matching tuners as well... That 7620 MC is sold...


----------



## backyardburial

Classy as...you should have got the tuners in your pic tho!! Cheers for posting tho mate...appreciate it. Need to get this done I think...time to start sanding instead of procrastinatng....back to pics now!


----------



## JosephAOI

L1ght said:


>



brb, doing this to my 7321


----------



## MikeH

That is literally exactly what I'm doing to my 7321, except I'm leaving the headstock black.


----------



## xxvicarious

This is my RG7620.....It's only mine for a few more hours haha.
Boxed up and ready to ship off for a trade on an ESP WA-600.
My main 6 stringer (totally custom Ibanez IC-300) just took a dump
on me (needs a serious re-fretting), so... Had to part ways with it
to get another 6 string for the stage


----------



## Michael T

^^ oh yeah, she's got a new home in Kentucky. Thanks man


----------



## xxvicarious

Michael T said:


> ^^ oh yeah, she's got a new home in Kentucky. Thanks man


 
Haha no problem. Sorry it's taking so long to ship the damn thing out 
It'll be on it's way today


----------



## SymmetricScars

L1ght said:


>



Holy shit, that is amazing!!


----------



## ascender

Joe Harvatt said:


> Nice, man. Are they the GraphTech String Saver saddles?
> 
> How much is a set for the Ibanez hardtail and where did you pick them up?



Honestly, I don't remember how much the set itself was. The price was included with a few other things that I had a local tech do.



fabriarockz said:


> That's marvellous, did you just swap the body with a new one, or did you actually add that top yourself?



Thank you! The top is actually a veneer that I did myself. The back and sides are stained. And it's finished in a satin polyurethane.


----------



## yan12

Here is my RG7620 with warrior clad copper finish and BKP Black Dogs. 3 way switchcraft, jensen cap, BKP 550 pots with coil split on tone. BKP splits better than any pickup I have heard...scalloped 17-24 too.


----------



## AndreasD

L1ght said:


>



If I ever get a 7621/7421..


----------



## veshly

A little danish oil and some blackouts:


----------



## Shashing

This is my rg7321 in it's second refinish. The pickups are D-activator 7s.


----------



## theo

Nice seafoam! Are those real inlays or stickers?


----------



## Shashing

Thanks, they're just stickers but they've been on there 3 or 4 years now.


----------



## patrickWLV

rg7421 Dark Walnut stain, rosewood knobs, custom JMJ logo


----------



## veshly

Nice finish, really dig that kind of aesthetic.


----------



## TruckstopChuckie

My refinished 7321 is almost there, got the clear coat left. Have it assembled just to see how it will turn out. 

The mods are:

DiMarzio Blaze pickups (from a UV7)
Jeannie's 1527/7620 pickguard (had to relocate the knobs)
Pickup rings
Creme 'Fender' knobs
Fake fretboard inlays
Black Sperzel tuners (expect on the 7th string)

Right now it's tuned F#-B-E-A-D-F#-B. Low B is flubby as hell (it's a low E string from a 0.11 set, couldn't get the low B from the 8 string set to fit into the Sperzel tuner, got to drill out the whole).

The low F# sounds a little too muddy, so I guess the Blaze pickups aren't the right pickups for that kind of tuning. Thinking about white EMG's, but that won't happen in a while (but it would've looked quite cool I think). Might try tuning it to D with the 7th string tuned to A. Should be low enough for me.

Anyways, the pic.


----------



## MikeH

Rings and a pickguard? Meh. Nice work, nonetheless.


----------



## Stealthtastic

My old 7x21.


----------



## Empryrean

Guys, I'm modding my rg7 right meow and I'm curious how you all feel about taking the ibanez logo off the headstock.

I want to steel wool it off and get a prestige style logo, but put my name where "prestige" goes, but eh, I'm not sure if I got the skill for that either. Anywho, advice is always accepted


----------



## theo

these guys can sort you out: Ibanez Guitar Headstock Decals : Best-Decals.com, Your One-Stop Decal-Shop


----------



## MiPwnYew

Magenta Crush RG7420 on the left (excuse the weird reflections) has black CL/LF pickups and a LoPro Edge in it. The green guitar is/was a RG7620. That guitar has stainless steel frets, an alder/flamed maple body with a natural binding, and it now has Aftermaths in it


----------



## ascender

MiPwnYew said:


> Magenta Crush RG7420 on the left (excuse the weird reflections) has black CL/LF pickups and a LoPro Edge in it. The green guitar is/was a RG7620. That guitar has stainless steel frets, an alder/flamed maple body with a natural binding, and it now has Aftermaths in it
> 
> _Insert pictures of awesome_



Wow. That 7620ish looks amazing!


----------



## Rabsa

At last it's finished. I wasn't satisfied with BKP Aftermath and Cold Sweat pickups, so I swapped em to DiMarzio's Paf 7. Also I thought the black pickguard was just boring so I ordered new one from RedzLine pickguards, even though I had some "little" problems with my order.


----------



## Az_Spirit_Crusher

Rabsa said:


> At last it's finished. I wasn't satisfied with BKP Aftermath and Cold Sweat pickups, so I swapped em to DiMarzio's Paf 7. Also I thought the black pickguard was just boring so I ordered new one from RedzLine pickguards, even though I had some "little" problems with my order.



Any mirror element on Universe is pure sex.

More mirrors = more sex.

And for looking at THAT guitar, my friend, you should charge people.  Cause she is simply beautiful.


----------



## metale

Ok, so the knob finally arrived.

This one didn't quite work out to my liking. Mainly the pickguard shape, and the green on the knob and on the pickup don't quite match. Maybe when the plastic on the knob ages and gets dirtier it will look nicer. Fun guitar to play, nonetheless.






Tuned to A, tremol-no, riff raff humbucker. Obviously inspired on Munky's early UV7BK


----------



## Wi77iam

bump


----------



## simonXsludge

Rabsa said:


>


After: Exactly what I would do with an Universe - H-H pickup mod! Well done!


----------



## jwade

Rabsa said:


> *image*
> At last it's finished. I wasn't satisfied with BKP Aftermath and Cold Sweat pickups, so I swapped em to DiMarzio's Paf 7. Also I thought the black pickguard was just boring so I ordered new one from RedzLine pickguards, even though I had some "little" problems with my order.



I think those look killer with black pickguards. It'd be cool to see the H/H mod with a black pickguard and silver knobs.


----------



## simonXsludge

My Ibanez RG7 Premium with a creme (looks like white, I know)/black zebra DiMarzio D Activator / Liquifire set.

More photos and clip: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...zio-creme-black-zebra-set-my-rg7-premium.html


----------



## GeorgeSunset

With BK black Hawks


----------



## GazPots

Both of those look awesome. Had to stop myself almost ordering one.


----------



## JosephAOI

^I would buy one in an instant to trade you for your 2228A in Galaxy White


----------



## GazPots

Nice try. 


The 2228a-GW doesn't leave my sight..............









.......ever.


----------



## m3l-mrq3z

GeorgeSunset said:


> With BK black Hawks



Isn't the front of that guitar flat? It looks kind of protuberant on this picture.


----------



## GeorgeSunset

m3l-mrq3z said:


> Isn't the front of that guitar flat? It looks kind of protuberant on this picture.



Yes it is  but i think so myself - it looks carved in that pic


----------



## m3l-mrq3z

How do you like the guitar? Are the lower strings bassy? Or do they sound sharp (as in, RG-sharp). How stable is the tremolo?


----------



## JosephAOI

GazPots said:


> Nice try.
> 
> 
> The 2228a-GW doesn't leave my sight..............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .......ever.



I guess I'm taking a trip to Scotland then because I gotta see it in person one way or another!


----------



## noj

7321 i bought a couple weeks ago and in the process of buying another one so i can start the modding  




[/IMG]


----------



## Convictional

Dat thread necro.
I live the white edges you added though


----------



## Webmaestro

Well, since the thread was resurrected, what the hell.

- APEX II
- Sanded and stained, headstock refinished
- BKP Aftermath set
- Bone Nut


----------



## JustMac

F*ck me. Ibanez should take note, that is absolute class.


----------



## TheStig1214

That one have a basswood body?

EDIT: Found it's mahogany, nevermind.


----------



## ilmari

Scrapheap challenge - Ko&#1103;ny RG7620


----------



## noj

haha! I was looking for threads with modded ibbys and 7321's, thought why not! the joys of getting my first ibby combined with late nights haha


----------



## noj

Went and got another one today  Now to decide what to do to them!



[/IMG]


----------



## Orthodox

My Magenta Crush beaut is almost there, blocked trem, white BKP Aftermaths, which I am very happy with and despite their dj0ntz reputation they are incredibly versatile and the cleans are second to none. Also swapped out the blade tip and knobs from my old strat on a whim and really like it, thinking of adding some pearl tuner buttons


----------



## Bigredjm15

I remember seeing a long time ago on some website or someone either custom building or modding an RG to make the Blue and white RG that Munky used to use back in the 90's. It had the pawprint on the 12th fret and white hardware. Anyone know what I'm talking about?


----------



## ilmari

Bigredjm15 said:


> I remember seeing a long time ago on some website or someone either custom building or modding an RG to make the Blue and white RG that Munky used to use back in the 90's. It had the pawprint on the 12th fret and white hardware. Anyone know what I'm talking about?



Yes, that is one heck of a cool guitar, he had also one in red finish. He plays the guitar in Got The Life video.






Really hard to find any pictures of it. Someone made a lookalike, but every link or picture pointing to that site is dead. http://www.jemsite.com/forums/f20/munkys-blue-white-thingy-20554-2.html#post214230


----------



## SlipknotKoRnfan

MiPwnYew said:


> Magenta Crush RG7420 on the left (excuse the weird reflections) has black CL/LF pickups and a LoPro Edge in it. The green guitar is/was a RG7620. That guitar has stainless steel frets, an alder/flamed maple body with a natural binding, and it now has Aftermaths in it



Ohh my sweet, gentle, lanta.


----------



## Bigredjm15

Damn, thats too bad it was incredibly well done if I remember correctly


----------



## Tesla

Bigredjm15 said:


> I remember seeing a long time ago on some website or someone either custom building or modding an RG to make the Blue and white RG that Munky used to use back in the 90's. It had the pawprint on the 12th fret and white hardware. Anyone know what I'm talking about?



Not completely the same, but someone on rig-talk claims this used to belong to Munky.


----------



## Matx

I've got a grey sparkley rg7420 with a blocked off bridge that I either want to refinish with a dark ebony stain, or put a pickguard on. I can't make up my mind. Thoughts?


----------



## Tesla

Matx said:


> I've got a grey sparkley rg7420 with a blocked off bridge that I either want to refinish with a dark ebony stain, or put a pickguard on. I can't make up my mind. Thoughts?



Do both, like this!  http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...rg7621m-bol-w-custom-pg-sperzels-pickups.html


----------



## Boot-Paul

Finally got this beauty put together, Adam at Elysian Guitars built the body and modded a 7620 neck for me and I'm very pleased with the outcome. He also fabbed up a TAP pickup for this one that I have on a push pull pot.


----------



## Jazzedout

NICE!!!!


----------



## BGEJ

ilmari said:


> Yes, that is one heck of a cool guitar, he had also one in red finish. He plays the guitar in Got The Life video.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really hard to find any pictures of it. Someone made a lookalike, but every link or picture pointing to that site is dead. http://www.jemsite.com/forums/f20/munkys-blue-white-thingy-20554-2.html#post214230



Hi I bought almost 10 years ago a RG7620 modded to look like this guitar. 

So mine is more "true" blue (compare to the blue-purple color of Munky's one), it's has the original basswood body, white blaze pickups, a custom bolt on (and not neck through...) maple neck with ebony fingerboad (and not rosewood like the original RG7620 neck), paw inlay at 12th fret, white binding, matching bleu headstock and original grey-black hardward (non white powder coated) : Low pro edge 7, gotoh tuners.
The neck is in 2 parts a bit like tension free neck, it's a bit strange but this guitar sound awesome and I don't have any problem with it yet. I had an other '00 grey RG7620 stock (but with Petrucci picasso drawing) and the blue one sounds and plays better imo.

Here are some pics. (I try to see how it will look like with a body binding before deciding of putting one or not...)


----------



## infernalservice

Here is an early 7421 that I ended up just selling a week or so ago:




Smoked mirror guard, BKP aftermath set with petrucci 3-way switching, and just a volume knob.

I also shaved the neck and refinished it in gun stock oil/wax. It has pretty nice figuring.




As a bonus here is a build I did using an Area 51 limba body, all the hardware on a 7620, dimarzio pickups, and a rosewood neck with flame maple board built by member 





Pardon my suhr in the pic haha


----------



## Webmaestro

So, this just happened. I call this one "Snow"...


----------



## Iceblade

OMG! Wow, dude... that is seriously beautiful! I'm not usually a maple fretboard kind of guy, but seeing it with the all white motif just looks killer! Congrats!

Jeff


----------



## cardinal

Cool man. Glad it came together. I remember it was a frustrating process.


----------



## SDMFVan

Here's my Indo 7421 that I upgraded with Sentient/Nazgul pickups, a blow switch and pearl tuner buttons. I'm really happy with how this turned out.


----------



## Webmaestro

cardinal said:


> Cool man. Glad it came together. I remember it was a frustrating process.



Actually, this project went pretty smoothly, relatively speaking.

You may be thinking of my *other project*, where the dude making my neck (Eric Bauer) has disappeared off the face of the earth. I've been waiting over a year now just for a neck from that guy, and he's completely stopped returning emails.


----------



## Webmaestro

SDMFVan said:


> Here's my Indo 7421 that I upgraded with Sentient/Nazgul pickups, a blow switch and pearl tuner buttons. I'm really happy with how this turned out.



Very nice. It's amazing what a few simple upgrades can do to make a guitar more fun to play.


----------

